# Male convict too aggressive ?



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

I have 3 convicts ( 1 male and 2 females ) lately the male will not let any of the females near the bottom of the tank. They have been cowering at the top of the tank for some while and I am worried about their well being. I also have 3 gold gouramis in the tank and he constantly chases them too. At first I thought this might be the first stages of courting because the male and female were flaring gills and turning bright colors but I think I was wrong. Should I put the male in a separate tank? The male has also torn up some of the females fins and attacked my 6 inch striped raphael and the convict is only 2 inches. Suggestions would be great.


----------



## bpman25 (Oct 21, 2010)

sounds like your male is trying to coax the females in to mating, keep an eye on them if one does accept his advances I would remove the other female.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

if i do get a pair do i need to take all my other fish out or could i separate them in another tank? is there anything that i have to do besides just feed them if they pair or would i need to do temp change and etc.


----------



## monster (Jan 8, 2011)

In my opinion/experience, Gouramis have no business in the same tank as a Convict.


----------



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)

My convicts breeded in a community of fishes. The tiger barbs (cycle fish) are too fast for the convicts to get.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah I'm going to try to return or exchange the gouramies at my LFS because they aren't the best fish and all three of them had bloat.


----------



## blu330ciracer (Oct 21, 2010)

Yea male convict cichlids are very aggressive. I still have 2 convicts that breed about 70 babies every month. During the time of breeding, it seems that they get extremely aggressive and territorial. Sometimes the male will target the female and sometimes he will use his aggression on the other fish.

Be careful, it only took the male convict cichlid a day to nearly kill the female. Luckily I was able to save her before all her fins were nipped off.

If your looking for other resources that can help you learn more about Convict Cichlids, you may want to check out this article.

http://hubpages.com/hub/Breeding-Convict-Cichlids


----------



## monster (Jan 8, 2011)

After 1 week, it looks like I'm gonna have to take my convict back to the fish store (and collect my $.10/$1  He's bullying every other fish in the tank.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

So now it seems that one of my smaller cons(that looks like a female) is staying in the top of my tank but the male still chases the other bigger female around


----------



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)

It's fun to watch my 1 1/2 inch female convict bully a 5" oscar. I'm sure she could fit in his mouth. My fry is 1 week old and i'm thinking about moving them to a 10G.


----------

